# using them muay thai skills.....



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Friday night on the door some pissed up been out on the ale all day grand national knoob, decided to take a swing at me....one left leg round house to his leading leg and down he went like a sack of spuds!! I must have caught him good and proper on the thigh as he couldn't get up for a good few minutes as his leg kept giving up on him...!!

The thing I most pleased about is I did it without thinking.... :clap:

Just goes to show in a real life situation muay thai works and I've only been doing it about two months!

For my next move I shall be attempting an anaconda choke......I thank you.:fight:


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice to hear it pal, there is nothing worse than some p*ssed up t*at thinking he is "TWO CAN VAN DAM" and having a pop!!

just goes to show that muscle memory exists and that it cam instinctivley!!

Keep safe,

Scott:fight:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

C'mon Marso you can do better than an anaconda - next move flying triangle (make sure you catch it on the the CCTV so you can post it on Utube,Lol).

Top job, TTFN Si-K:011:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Flying rolling triangular sausage manouever I think!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I like it Bravo mr marsland :beerchug:

It is especially good when you do something like that without thinking about it, a mate of mine came running up behind me a few months ago, i turned and threw a knee and caught him sweet on the thigh he hit the floor like a bag of shite, muhahahah


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

http://internetisseriousbusiness.com/

True story


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

HaHA you got me with that one pal!!!

I had to close my computer down with that link as i had Rick Astley(never gonna give you up) playing in the background:clap:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ya git - I had to click O.K about 50 times before I could get out of that one - think I would have prefered Marso's leg kick, lol.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

hahahahahaha its still going on i cant get him off, a rick roll classic


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a sobering thought though, for those of you from Liverpool three of the doormen on Kingdom (the posh new bar on Victoria Street I think) were stabbed on the very same night!! Turns out they were refused entry so they came back (suits an all) apparently with blade enhanced dusters and proceeded to stab and slash the three doorlads, looks like I got off lightly and its why I ALWAYS wear a stab vest!!


----------



## kristian (Apr 9, 2008)

The mentality of some people is frightening. Another matter of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Too many people are reactive rather than pro-active and end up hesitating, waiting for a counter, and never take control and put an end to a dangerous situation.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

marso70 said:


> Here is a sobering thought though, for those of you from Liverpool three of the doormen on Kingdom (the posh new bar on Victoria Street I think) were stabbed on the very same night!! Turns out they were refused entry so they came back (suits an all) apparently with blade enhanced dusters and proceeded to stab and slash the three doorlads, looks like I got off lightly and its why I ALWAYS wear a stab vest!!


Bloody hell, not what you need when you go to work really is it.

I love the way when people have had a few drinks/tablets/lines there invincible, a few hours earlier the same dickheads where working at the nationwide helping old missus rogers with here pension, not saying boo to a goose


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Can geese get bank accounts now? - Knew banks where having a hard time but thats a bit desperate....

Seriously tho, when I worked in the pub game a good night could end up in a good night within seconds if you catch my drift..one minute I'd be watching the traffic float by the window next 3 lads would be twatting each other with the legs off a chair - crazy shit, Marso your a brave man.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice one marso.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Well played Marso!

Did he say much when he was on the floor?


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice 1 mate, try out the jumping downward elbow to the top of the head next time..... almost tried that on the dog next door once...


----------

